# An economy running on one cylinder



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

From the _Los Angeles Times:_ *Better in four years? Unlikely; the U.S. Economy is running on one cylinder* by Peter G. Gosselin

http://www6.lexisnexis.com/publishe...&topicId=100007979&docId=l:912888769&start=13

Excerpt:

_Transfixed by the daily spectacle of dismal economic news and wild Wall Street swings, few Americans have looked up to see what a wide array of economists say lies beyond the immediate crisis.

And with good reason: The picture isn't pretty.

The sleek racing machine that was the U.S. economy is unlikely to return any time soon despite the huge repair efforts now underway. Instead, it probably will continue to sputter and threaten to stall for years to come.

_


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Fascinating article.

I think that renewed trade-protectionism and tariffs on imports can work to alleviate some of the unemployment in this country. Too many heavy-industrial jobs have been exported to third world countries, when we need the jobs here!

As far as governmental commitment to "new deal" type works programs, I have no problem with that, providing they are providing real growth and structure to our country. I think a rebuilding of our interstate systems along with a re-commitment to rail as a transport and cargo industry is a good start. Also a redesign and rebuilding our power generation facilities, including commitment to modern nuclear power plants and not just fringe ideas like wind are also a necessity. In high-tech, a revitalization of our space program could fund huge numbers of jobs in the aerospace, advanced materials, propulsion and computer industries.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> I think that renewed trade-protectionism and tariffs on imports can work to alleviate some of the unemployment in this country. Too many heavy-industrial jobs have been exported to third world countries, when we need the jobs here!


A good start would be a law that all American-based airlines have to purchase American-made aircraft. I was somewhat disgusted to read in the news accounts of the Hudson River ditching that *U.S. *Airways was using European-made Airbus aircraft. In addition to helping Boeing, such a requirement might also spur Lockheed Martin to re-enter the commercial aircraft business.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hmm I don't know seems like we are just running on fumes.


----------

